# How dya like those team SKY rear suspension road bikes for the cobbles?



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

How dya like those team SKY rear suspension road bikes for the cobbles?

I guess I just came out from under a rock or something but I never saw this on a tour bike before.

damn sexy stuff:
DOGMA K8-S ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.



















Tour de France: stage four ? in pictures | Sport | The Guardian


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Suspensions road bikes have been done before.

Funny, every time the media goes gaga over Pinarello k8...they show to be no real advantage over regular bike....last time they were trotted out, Sky actually lost buckets of time (can't blame the bikes on that one).


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

> _PINARELLO AND JAGUAR CO-ENGINEER "GAME-CHANGING" COBBLE BIKE FOR TEAM SKY
> 
> Jaguar lends its industry-leading expertise in vibration analysis to create revolutionary Pinarello DOGMA K8-S bicycle for Team Sky.
> 
> ...


Trek tried that principle in 2005.

The idea dates to ~1900.

It's not the first of it's kind, and apparently it hasn't been very game changing.

You can go back under your rock if you wish - you haven't missed anything of consequence.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

They probably used to bike to keep Froome and his teammates from crashing on the cobbles.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Marc said:


> Suspensions road bikes have been done before.
> 
> Funny, every time the media goes gaga over Pinarello k8...they show to be no real advantage over regular bike....last time they were trotted out, Sky actually lost buckets of time (can't blame the bikes on that one).


maybe it's the same problem that plagued rear sue MTBs for a while -- energy loss in the suspension system. What they have there is pretty basic, so there's probably going to be a very slight slackening of the chain line, but what the freak do I know - I'm no engineer.

I would appreciate the relief from a sore back over that cobble stuff though.

I ride hard tail and soft tail and I know what I prefer on the trail. The road gets pretty rough too around here, old vertebrae might appreciate it.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

ibericb said:


> Trek tried that principle in 2005.
> 
> The idea dates to ~1900.
> 
> ...


 lol. 
I don't have the dough for it anyway. But I was able to invest in a pair of Lounge socks a while back, and they have lived up to expectations.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

A touch heavier... KHS did that a long while ago...


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

robt57 said:


> A touch heavier... KHS did that a long while ago...


Was that one of your rides Rob? Looks like a fun ride -- I like that combo of tubes and geometry. Looks like the rare cross bike with enough standover for me.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I had a red MTN bike with it, my younger son's college bike currently...


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

robt57 said:


> I had a red MTN bike with it, my younger son's college bike currently...


Kudos to you for getting the _younger_ son in college! I'd gladly give mine a bike if he made it there.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

from the modern era according to my memory DeKerf reintroduced it with the Softtail.
Moots followed with the YBB which they did in a cross bike as well
Ibis did the finest version with the Silk Ti. 
KHS did a cheaper version of it
Trek did a version for P-R
Now the Pinarellos


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

ibericb said:


> ... and apparently it hasn't been very game changing.


Not so fast! :nono:

Apparently, there's one reliable source who feels otherwise.









:lol:


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

joeinchi said:


> Not so fast! :nono:
> 
> Apparently, there's one reliable source who feels otherwise.
> 
> ...


Not really an unbiased review tho.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

joeinchi said:


> Not so fast! :nono:
> 
> Apparently, there's one reliable source who feels otherwise.
> 
> :lol:


Noted in the quotation. I'm still waiting to see what game is changed.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> Not really an unbiased review tho.


Agreed. I was just being a smart arse. He didn't pay for his K8, right? 



ibericb said:


> Noted in the quotation. I'm still waiting to see what game is changed.


Yes, proof is in the pudding. 

I thought I heard/read that it provides 10mm of additional compliance. Similar to a flexi seat post, iso-post or low pressure tubulars I would imagine. Perhaps such a set up is new to Sir Bradley but, in all seriousness, I think the expression _game changing_ has been misused wrt to the K8.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

rideorglide said:


> maybe it's the same problem that plagued rear sue MTBs for a while -- energy loss in the suspension system. What they have there is pretty basic, so there's probably going to be a very slight slackening of the chain line, but what the freak do I know - I'm no engineer.
> 
> I would appreciate the relief from a sore back over that cobble stuff though.
> 
> I ride hard tail and soft tail and I know what I prefer on the trail. The road gets pretty rough too around here, old vertebrae might appreciate it.


IMO, I think something like the Cobl-gobblr (as stupid as it sounds) makes a lot more sense because of this exact issue. You try and make a frame as stiff as possible to harness all the power, then give it up by having the rear triangle flex? Nah, put as much rubber or other damping material between your butt/hands and the cobbles and HTFU.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> Not really an unbiased review tho.


He speaks his mind. 
If he didn't like it he would not have used it.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

I will let you know in a few weeks. Mine is on order. Reviews from all the leading bike sites have been very positive. Also the way the chain stays are designed and the way the carbon is layed up in the process is more important then the shock. 

I will let you know in a couple weeks when mine arrives.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hope you like it frisbie. You won't be running into many other riders with bikes just like yours.

You will be our only credible source!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

The previous designs featuring rear suspension typically suffered lateral stiffness loss. The review in Bicycling Magazine seems to suggest the same for this frame, noting brake rub climbing out of the saddle. I think this frame would be a reasonable option in areas with poor / decaying road surfaces. Which I guess is exactly what pave is...


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

DrSmile said:


> The previous designs featuring rear suspension typically suffered lateral stiffness loss. The review in Bicycling Magazine seems to suggest the same for this frame, noting brake rub climbing out of the saddle. I think this frame would be a reasonable option in areas with poor / decaying road surfaces. Which I guess is exactly what pave is...


Well.... I will let you know in a few weeks.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

That's a long few weeks... Just thought of this thread because apparently Pinarello decided to release the same exact frame... without the shock.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

DrSmile said:


> That's a long few weeks... Just thought of this thread because apparently Pinarello decided to release the same exact frame... without the shock.


It worked great!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

DrSmile said:


> That's a long few weeks... Just thought of this thread because apparently Pinarello decided to release the same exact frame... without the shock.


So its "Game over" then?


----------



## Jacquey (Apr 9, 2016)

*Softtail Lovin'*

I've been racing and commuting on my KHS CX-100 for the past year. Sure, the damper is a little gimmicky and only smooths out a little bit, but I still think it's pretty cool.


----------



## K Dub Cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

DrSmile said:


> That's a long few weeks... Just thought of this thread because apparently Pinarello decided to release the same exact frame... without the shock.


This must be the K8 without the suspension you are referring to. 

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/product-news/pinarello-dogma-k8-218583


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

There are still some with the rear shock in evidence at Paris-Roubaix today.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

They took a pounding and didn't break. That fall with the Sky rider hitting the other Sky rider on the pave...ouch.


----------



## truvaine (Apr 11, 2007)

Jacquey said:


> I've been racing and commuting on my KHS CX-100 for the past year. Sure, the damper is a little gimmicky and only smooths out a little bit, but I still think it's pretty cool.


@Jacquey: the CX100 has always one of my 'dream' bikes. Wanted one as an all roads commuter for years - more specifically, the disc version...

How tall are you VS what size are you riding? A non-disc one just popped up locally, I might be convinced......


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

truvaine said:


> @Jacquey: the CX100 has always one of my 'dream' bikes. Wanted one as an all roads commuter for years - more specifically, the disc version...
> 
> How tall are you VS what size are you riding? A non-disc one just popped up locally, I might be convinced......


your dream bike should be the moots cyclo x YBB. The KHS is well within reach


----------



## Jacquey (Apr 9, 2016)

@truvaine: I must admit it's a little bouncy and unregulated which makes it interesting to ride. I am 6' riding a medium-sized frame. 

Also, just to forewarn you, because the seatstays aren't technically anchored to the frame, when it's loaded down the bike can develop quite the wobble as the backend isn't overly stiff. Good bike otherwise.


----------

